# Internet Probleme / hohe Ping schwankungen für paar Sekunden



## Rogank (6. Mai 2018)

*Internet Probleme / hohe Ping schwankungen für paar Sekunden*

Hallo zusammen,

hoffe bin hier richtig im Bereich, hab jetzt kein anderen gefunden, bin neu im Forum.

Vorab, ich hatte damals einen WLAN USB Stick benutzt, wo ich keine Probleme hatte, jedoch ist der mir kaputt gegangen, bin dann umgestiegen auf Antennen WLAN.

Das Problem ist, dass ich immer im Abstand von 5-8 Sekunden, mein Ping hoch in den Himmel steigt (500-800), kommt sogar vor, dass es ganz weg ist und dass für ungefähr 4 Sekunden und danach funktioniert es wieder und nach 5-8 Sekunden wieder dasselbe und 
ich kann mir nicht erklären, warum das so ist An der Antenne kann es nicht liegen, ist noch nicht mal eine Woche alt.

Eine Lösung habe ich schon mal gefunden und zwar, wenn ich den Treiber von der Antenne deinstalliere und nochmal neu drauf setze, dann bleibt die Internet Verbindung stabil, es funktioniert dann auch alles, ohne irgendwelche ping schwankungen, 
aber wenn ich jetzt den Rechner neustarte, dann tritt das Problem - wie oben beschrieben, wieder auf.

Jetzt die Frage, kann es eventuell an mein Motherboard liegen? Denn das Board verfügt über ein WiFi-to GO, bzw. mit Antennen-Stecker womit mich mit dem Internet verbinden kann, beißt sich irgendwie ein Treiber mit dem anderen?
Oder konfiguriert das System irgendetwas... bin da echt ratlos und den Treiber immer wieder zu deinstallieren und neu drauf zuspielen kann ja auch nicht die Endlösung sein.

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand mit meinem Problem helfen - denn ich bin so langsam am verzweifeln.


Mein System:
Asus PCE-AC88 - WLAN Adapter / Antenne
Motherboard: Asus Z87-Pro
CPU: I7-4790k
Netzteil:  be quiet Pure power ~ 500W


----------



## Jooschka (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Internet Probleme / hohe Ping schwankungen für paar Sekunden*

Klingt jetzt *******, aber wenn du irgendwie kannst, leg n Lan-Kabel... damit sind 99% der Probleme weg.
Sieht mir nach nem klassischen Verbindungsabbruch aus. Das kann an so ziemlich allem liegen... Treiber, Störung im Funkkanal (gibt 12), nicht genügend Stromzufuhr über USB, selektives Energiesparen o.Ä. in den Energieoptionen, gerät defekt, Wackelkontakt, ... 
da du aber bisher vom Sprachgebrauch davon auszugehen scheinst, dass wlan = internet ist ... kann auch am router oder an der dsl verbindung liegen... kommste wenigstens in den router, um das auszuschließen?


----------



## Rogank (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Internet Probleme / hohe Ping schwankungen für paar Sekunden*

Ich bin jetzt drin und habe überhaupt keine Problem... Jedoch muss ich dafür jedesmal den Treiber deinstallieren und nochmal neu installieren, damit das verschwindet.

Wie gesagt Gerät ist noch nicht mal eine Woche alt, von Alternate gekauft, also schließe ich da Wackelkontakt und defekt aus, funktioniert ja auch.

Mit dem Kabel habe ich keine Probleme, jedoch möchte ich vom Wireless Gebrauch machen. Die Antenne, womit ich ins Internet komme, wird nicht über USB betrieben sondern
über eine Karte, die an einem PCI-stecker am board eingesteckt wird und die Antennen damit verbunden. Siehe Bilder


----------



## gekipptesBit (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Internet Probleme / hohe Ping schwankungen für paar Sekunden*

Lies mal hier...
Asus PCE-AC88 Wlan Adapter
...ansonsten mal mit MTU-Werten oder DNS-Einstellungen, Wlankanälen rumstellen.


----------



## Rogank (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Internet Probleme / hohe Ping schwankungen für paar Sekunden*



gekipptesBit schrieb:


> Lies mal hier...
> Asus PCE-AC88 Wlan Adapter
> ...ansonsten mal mit MTU-Werten oder DNS-Einstellungen, Wlankanälen rumstellen.



okay werde ich mal ausprobieren, danke.


----------



## fotoman (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Internet Probleme / hohe Ping schwankungen für paar Sekunden*

Ich würde ja erst einmal ganz klassisch nachsehen, welcher Kanal benutzt wird, wie der sonst noch so beelgt ist, ob es 2,4 oder 5 GHz sind usw. Dazu mittels WLan-Scanner mal schauen, ob die Antennen überhautp richtig ausgerichtete ist
https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/store/p/wifi-analyzer/9nblggh33n0n
oder sonstige Windows-Programm wie InSSIDer



Rogank schrieb:


> Mit dem Kabel habe ich keine Probleme, jedoch möchte ich vom Wireless Gebrauch machen.


Dann viel Spaß bei der Fehleranalyse, auch sowas kann man ja als intensives Hobby betreiben.


----------



## gekipptesBit (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Internet Probleme / hohe Ping schwankungen für paar Sekunden*

...vielleicht kann auch eine Antenne angeschlossen helfen.
Oder auch mit Alufolie(Silberseite) einen Schirm basteln auch am Router...


----------

